# [ 2011 ] summer bay crown club



## farfignuegan (Jul 2, 2011)

We were just at summer bay in orlando and endured their sales pitch. We didnt buy a timeshare as we bought one on ebay at vacation village several years ago. We did end up buying into their Crown Club which appears to be a travel service offering pretty great deals on cruises and trips etc. They had been selling them for 6k but they just started giving the memberships away if you bought a timeshare from them. We bought in for 2k. We have a couple days left to cancel if we change our minds. Can anybody give me a reason to keep it or to cancel  it ?


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 3, 2011)

farfignuegan said:


> We were just at summer bay in orlando and endured their sales pitch. We didnt buy a timeshare as we bought one on ebay at vacation village several years ago. We did end up buying into their Crown Club which appears to be a travel service offering pretty great deals on cruises and trips etc. They had been selling them for 6k but they just started giving the memberships away if you bought a timeshare from them. We bought in for 2k. We have a couple days left to cancel if we change our minds. Can anybody give me a reason to keep it or to cancel  it ?




Doesn't sound to me like you're 100% sure what you bought for 2 Thousand Dollars, which should be cause enough to recind.  
What's the yearly fees?  
what other fees are there?   
Read the paperwork!  it doesn't matter what the salesman told you/promised you/infered etc.   if it's not in writing, it doesn't exist!

RT


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 3, 2011)

farfignuegan said:


> We were just at summer bay in orlando and endured their sales pitch. We didnt buy a timeshare as we bought one on ebay at vacation village several years ago. We did end up buying into their Crown Club which appears to be a travel service offering pretty great deals on cruises and trips etc. They had been selling them for 6k but they just started giving the memberships away if you bought a timeshare from them. We bought in for 2k. We have a couple days left to cancel if we change our minds. Can anybody give me a reason to keep it or to cancel  it ?




Oops!  double post

RT


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 5, 2011)

So Farf..    what did you decide???


----------



## farfignuegan (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, my wife wants to keep the membership. If it was just up to me I would have cancelled it. 2K is a small price to pay to keep her happy !!!


----------



## roadtriper (Jul 9, 2011)

Hope it's all they promised!   I own weeks at Summer Bay Las Vegas, the cost to convert into crown club 10K +/-   just didn't work in my situation.  
FWIW  Summerbay is in negotiations to sell their Las Vegas and Marco Island resorts to Orange Lake.   not sure if the deal goes through how it will effect Crown Club Owners?    did they make any mention about the potential sale to you?


----------



## selert (Jul 11, 2011)

I was recently scammed in a similar fashion. The advice that I got from TUG a couple days ago was to google "Summer Bay fraud". You will get a whole bunch of concerning info.
I suggest that you check it out.


----------



## selert (Jul 11, 2011)

PS, I didn't mean to allude that my problem had anything to do with Summer Bay. It had nothing to do with them, but there is some concerning stuff out there about their reputation.


----------



## rsfw (Dec 26, 2011)

*Buying airline tickets using summerbay crown club point*

I listened to their sales speech.   I was told that using 4000 summerbay I can buy a airticket anywhere in USA anytime of the year. 

This sounds to be a very good price, as 40000 points (yearly annual fee of $1200) can buy 10 tickets, which is worth more than $1200 for pick season.

Let me know if you have any real experience using this, or this is completely BS.


----------



## roadtriper (Dec 30, 2011)

rsfw said:


> I listened to their sales speech.   I was told that using 4000 summerbay I can buy a airticket anywhere in USA anytime of the year.
> 
> This sounds to be a very good price, as 40000 points (yearly annual fee of $1200) can buy 10 tickets, which is worth more than $1200 for pick season.
> 
> Let me know if you have any real experience using this, or this is completely BS.



I have no first hand experience to offer you, BUT the old saying "if it seems too good to be true..."    I'd really want to see something in writing!   The "Anywhere in the USA"  "Anytime"  seems a little exagerated to me?  
and getting 10 RT airline tickets for a $1200 investment?   just doesn't wash?
again if it isn't in writting I wouldn't believe a word of it!   Just my .02   RT


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 30, 2011)

rsfw said:


> I listened to their sales speech.   I was told that using 4000 summerbay I can buy a airticket anywhere in USA anytime of the year.
> 
> This sounds to be a very good price, as 40000 points (yearly annual fee of $1200) can buy 10 tickets, which is worth more than $1200 for pick season.
> 
> Let me know if you have any real experience using this, or this is completely BS.



Summer Bay Crown Points are not the same as RCI points but they may translate into RCI points at 1:10 or something like that.  Through RCI, you can use about 33-50% your points toward partners (like airlines) 20,000 points would translate into less than $200 toward airline ticket especially when you consider the  RCI points annual fee and the transaction fee, you are looking at getting a whopping $40 off your air ticket using 20,000 points if it is your only timeshare.  If you were paying for RCI anyway you might be looking at a $175 savings.  

I haven't heard of any points for airlines where you get even 100% back from what you paid in MF's. So if you have to pay MF anyway and won't be using your week, being able to us 50% toward tickets you were going to buy anyway might give you some value, you will not be getting $2000 worth of plane tickets for paying $1000 in MF.

Summer Bay Crown Points are also a retail only perk that may be slightly better than RCI points perks (which are not so great) but don't transfer in resale, so your initial purchase price will have probably have $0 resale value.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 3, 2012)

I am a straight up weeks owners.  Has anyone looked into the Holiday Inn Club they are now offering. 

$100 admin fee, plus $104 year membership fee.  Admin fee is great, but I want to make sure by extra $104 annually is going to be worth it.  It very well might be.  However I am NOT happy about how they are assigning points.  I am season 4 owners, and have booked NYE for the last 8 years in a row.  However I get less than less than prime season points which is next to lowest category.  NYE is considered Holiday Season and is the highest points value.  Somehow that does not seem a good allocation of points for a new years booking annually.

Any takers for the new program, your thoughts?


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jan 11, 2012)

Holiday Inn/Orange Lakes timeshare takes over Summer Bay in Las Vegas (FYI Summer Bay in Clermont FL is not affected)

TS


----------



## mikejt (Aug 29, 2013)

I would stay away from Summerbay crown club . I paid about $6K for it as an owner in Vegas at the Desert Club . When they sold the management rights to the  property in Vegas , this membership disappeared . I had to pay to join HIVC and that has worked out fine, but I am still steamed at Summerbay for this. They gave me a raw deal.  I learned from this to not buy into the TS BS and to keep everything as simple as possible . RCI points work well.


----------



## Antopad (Oct 19, 2013)

I did a presentation with them last week.  They would allow me to buy into the club for $9K.  Or they would sell me a 1 BR off season for $9.5 K and throw the club in free.  I refused.  I can go get a 2 BR peak season on ebay for $1.  Might even get maintenance fees up front for a year.

Here was the problem with their points.  I own in Hilton Head.  3 BR, 4th of July week.  It trades at 106,000 RCI points for $950 MF.  I would get 50,000 Crown Club Points for this if deposited in their system.

Their selling point was how flexible the Crown Points were.  Confusing might be a better word.  The showed me how I could purchase $25 gift cards for hundreds of retail places (Home Depot, Red Lobster, etc), for only 2,500 points.  I did the math...  with 50,000 points, I could get 20 gift cards.  Or a value of $500.  For my $950 MF.

When I showed them that, they backed off and said, "Well it's obviously not the best use of points, but it's an option."

They also charge $300 per year for membership.  But that includes RCI weeks and points membership and Platinum.  They'll even throw in a free $25 restaurant gift card every month (which is just the Restaurant.com card for Platinum).

He showed me a lot of hotels, where I could get 3 nights for my Hilton Head exchange.  That's $300 per night.  I guess if I wanted to travel to NY or Chicago every year it may work.  But if I wanted to do that, timeshares probably weren't for me in the first place.

I opted to avoid this.  It seemed to me like they were trying to muddle up the RCI points system.  Make it look good and make it so confusing you can't keep up with anything.  And line their pockets with $9K in exchange for NOTHING.


----------

